# Luthiers in Kitchener-Waterloo area?



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey,

Does anyone know of any good (and affordable) luthiers in the Kitchener-Waterloo, On area?

Thanks!

Jane


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

To build what?


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Just for guitar setups and stuff.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Check out the local guitar shops, They usually have /farm out to good set up guys.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

schatten design is where its at in KW for sure. I work at Sherwood music and we send all our repairs there. I have had bad experience with Al, the guy from long and mcquade. He is nice, but he did a crappy job cutting a nut for me and I havent gone back. 

www.schattendesign.com

they are on otttawa near mill. cool to see someone else from the area on here


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

You work at sherwood music? that's awesome... i've been planning to go there sometime to check out the store... heard good feedback about it from a friend. Your name is jeffrey, i assume?


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

yeah, there are four Jeffs currently working here. I am the one with curly hair


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh jeez. haha. what days do you work? Be cool to meet someone from the forums... I'm such a nerd.

(I can just see me going up to Jeff at the counter and asking "hey, are you the Jeff from the Guitars Canada forum?" and getting a really strange look....)


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

I work pretty much every day.yes it might be odd if you said that, but I can handle it


----------

